# Certainteed product lines



## PARENOS

I am located in the Northeast. I looked into the solaris but they are running 180 a sq. Not worth it in my opinion. I can sheet the roof with foil backed OSB for 800 more than regular, so if I wanted energy savings I think I would go that route


----------



## smalpierre

BrandConst said:


> Do the landmark. Pro is better but then again a shingle is a shingle, none of them are going to last a lifetime. Certainteed is by far a better product than Gaf and I really don't put them in the same boat as ct and oc, I just prefer ct over oc.


We put on a lot of GAF shingles, but I like the Certainteeds much better personally. Mostly I when I think of OC I think "builder grade junk", but that's not at all based on install experience. I haven't installed any OC laminates, and I only use the 3 tabs for repairs to color match what the builder put on tract homes. That's probably why I've never really looked at them - the builders put on the cheapest thing they could get their hands on, so I always associate them with "cheap B-grade junk".


----------

